# killer deal on a Blackhawk Holster



## JosWag22 (Oct 5, 2010)

I use this holster for my Glock 26 and love it. Unfortunately I bought it a while ago and didn't get this awesome deal:
http://www.dealsergeant.com

I noticed it has a time limit on when you can buy it. It appears to be a daily deal site. I will try to take down this post tomorrow but I don't know if I will figure out how (I am a newb, sorry).

I hope this helps someone save a few $$. They have a selection of holsters for different types of Glocks and XD's for sale.

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

link Favorited, thanks


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

JosWag22 said:


> I use this holster for my Glock 26 and love it. Unfortunately I bought it a while ago and didn't get this awesome deal:
> Icon Solo Flashlight (Titanium ) - Daily Deal
> 
> I noticed it has a time limit on when you can buy it. It appears to be a daily deal site. I will try to take down this post tomorrow but I don't know if I will figure out how (I am a newb, sorry).
> ...


The link is only showing a flash light when I use it. No holster in sight.


----------

